# Brinkmann Smoke n' Pit



## njsmoker83 (May 9, 2010)

Hey guys.  I have my ECB that i have been using that is pretty good, but i am looking for something with a bigger surface.  I was going to get the WSM but i think i would like an offset smoker better.  I was in Home Depot and saw the Brinkmann Smoke n' Pit for 199 and the surface looks huge.  I wanted to build an UDS but really dont think I have the time or patience.

My main concern with the Brinkmann is the quality.  My ECB works but obviously a $40 smoker is pretty horribly made.  The door doesnt sit well and you can tell the material isnt that good.  But for $199 I would hope its better quality.

Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## smokingriley (May 9, 2010)

The Brinkmann SNP is a good smoker. It has a fairly big cooking area. I would highly recommend doing the mods for a overall better performance. Here is the link on the common mods. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=75110
I got mine at Home Depo a few years ago and had many smokes with it. For me it has been a good smoker. The mods mad a huge difference and was fairly inexpensive. The only thing I wish was better is the thickness of the metal they use. The thicker metal retains the heat better and in my opnion is easier to control the temps.


----------



## daddyzaring (May 9, 2010)

You might also want to consider checking your local listing on craigslist.  You can find some pretty good deals on there, and you'd probably have better luck finding one that is made of thicker metal.


----------



## ecto1 (May 9, 2010)

Not trying to bring you to the dark-side or anything but I love my MES and you can get one in your price range.  Look and the QVIEW produced on a MES and tell me that isn't some good looking Q.  Now I have lots of toys and plan to own lots more before it is said and done but the MES is a perfect upgrade for someone who is using a ECB.  It is not as set and forget as the UDS but defiantly easier to use than the SFB that you are looking at.  If the food is good it doesn't mater what you cook it with.


----------



## caveman (May 10, 2010)

Well, I am trying to bring you to the dark side.  Take the plunge & get that WSM.  22.5 is how I roll.  At least go see one set up first before you take it off of your list.  You will not be dis-appointed.


----------



## njsmoker83 (May 10, 2010)

I like the look of the WSM but i really like the way the side fireboxes look.  It seems a lot easier when you are doing a big rib cook which is what i am going to be doing for the most part.


----------



## ecto1 (May 10, 2010)

I think caveman will tell you that you will not find a easier rib cooker than the WSM if you just going on looks you should get a SFB but if you are going on ease of use and fuel efficiency then a WSM is better but at a much higher price tag.  BBQ is BBQ no matter what you cook it on I don't care if you use a shoe box and a mirror to cook the meat it is the satisfaction of seeing other enjoy your meal that makes it worth while.

My science class loves when we make the shoebox solar ovens by the way. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_2083_make-solar-oven.html


----------



## njsmoker83 (May 10, 2010)

When your putting ribs on the WSM do you have to cut them in half to fit a lot on the grill?  And do you have to use both grates (one above water pan and the regular one)?

Im wondering if you are using both and after two hours (i use 2-2-1) if you have to take the top grate off to take out ribs and foil them.


----------

